

A year after Wired buyout, Reddit founders drink heavily - rms
http://valleywag.com/tech/party-report/a-year-after-wired-buyout-reddit-founders-drink-heavily-311996.php

======
rms
Valleywag title of the year?

Alexis's post on the party: [http://reddit.blogspot.com/2007/10/valleywag-
mocks-reddit-sf...](http://reddit.blogspot.com/2007/10/valleywag-mocks-reddit-
sf-meetup.html)

